# Bill the Pony



## Gamil Zirak (Apr 16, 2002)

What happened to Bill the Pony after he was released at the West Gates of Moria? Did he make it back to Rivendell or did he meet a far worse fate?


----------



## EverEve (Apr 16, 2002)

I am pretty sure that he got back to Bree, Hold up let me check...*long pause as Eve searches through her trusty book* ahhhh here we are:



> RotK/Homeward Bound/Page 972 (in the the big, soft-cover, movie book): ....BUTTERBUR: NOw, now Mr. Brabdybuck, dont go reminding me of that. But there, youve broken my thought. Now where was I? Nob, stables, ah! that was it! Ive got something that belongs to you. If you recollect Bill Ferny and the horsetheiving: His pony pony you bought, well, its here. Come back all itself it did. But hwere it had been to you know better than me. It was as shaggy as an Old dg and as lean as a clothes-rai;, but it was alive. Nob's looked after it.
> SAM: What! My Bill! Cried Sam......


----------



## Gamil Zirak (Apr 16, 2002)

Thanks EverEve. I had a momentarily laps of recollection (I forgot).


----------



## EverEve (Apr 16, 2002)

Thats ok! I just had one myself....I couldn't remember for the life of me which Elven-Ring Elrond had.....so I looked it up, while I was looking up your passage! 

By the way...Elrond has Vilya!


----------



## Tao (Apr 17, 2002)

Ah yes, I remember. For some reason, I was unsure about this also. Thanks for clearing it up EverEve


----------



## Oren (May 21, 2002)

*Bill?*

Do u think that Bill lives after Moria? I think not but i would want him to live!


----------



## Mormegil (May 21, 2002)

Dude, read the book. 

Bill finds his way back to Bree after he left Moria. Sam cared for him after the War of the Ring.


----------



## Oren (May 21, 2002)

Dude what book is that in?


----------



## Pippin (May 21, 2002)

Sam, you should have finished reading the book, before entering to a forum like (so you don´t make a clown of yourself).

For your Info that appears in the last book.


----------



## Beorn (May 21, 2002)

Yeah, it happens in the last book...I'm trying to find the quote now...It's ok that you haven't finished the books yet. Actually, that's great that you haven't finished. That means that you're so entralled in it....



> 'Now, now, Mr. Brandybuck, don't go reminding me of that! But there, you've broken my thought. Now where was I? Nob, stables, ah! that was it. I've something that belongs to you. If you recollect Bill Ferny and the horsethieving: his pony as you bought, well, it's here. Come back all of itself, it did. But where it had been to you know better than me. It was as shaggy as an old dog and as lean as a clothes-rail, but it was alive. Nob's looked after it.'
> 'What! My Bill?' cried Sam. 'Well, I was born lucky, whatever my gaffer may say. There's another wish come true! Where is he?' Sam would not go to bed until he had visited Bill in his stable.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lantarion (May 22, 2002)

Dat's right.
But don't feel bad if you haven't read the book, Sam. But it would be more enjoyable to post true information. And the only way to gain this information is to read every single book ever written by Tolkien. 
j/k. But anyway, re-read the LotR and then read the Silmarillion.


----------



## Oren (May 22, 2002)

Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.....
Sorry! I didn't see it. i'll hafta look again. I wont post again geez!


----------



## Oren (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pontifex _
> *Dat's right.
> But don't feel bad if you haven't read the book, Sam.
> *


I have red all of the Books!!!!!! I guess I didn't see it..........


----------



## Elu Thingol (May 22, 2002)

I believe you Sam don't get discouraged sometimes we all look over things big and small.


----------

